# Undercoat Rake



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I hate the furminator. It doesn't really remove the undercoat, it just cuts the fur/hair so it lays flatter.
My rakes are over 20 years old. One is all metal and one has a wooden handle. The wooden handled one does eventually have to be replaced as the metal pulls out of the handle, but it is comfortable to hold.
Top Paw&#153 Shedding Rake - Grooming Supplies - Dog - PetSmart
I start out with the rake and then switch to a comb with narrower teeth.

I have two Old English Sheepdogs and a Golden which I groom. I keep removing their undercoat every week.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry to diverge, but can you tell me about the furminator? I had read reviews before getting one that it just cut the hair. I got one for a mess of a cat and LOVE it. I started trying it on the goldens and it seems good too. If it just cut, wouldn't it keep cutting, regardless of whether or not there was loose hair? It seems to me that it gets hair out but doesn't do it all the time, just loose hair. And that hair seems to be usually undercoat. Lila looks great with it, especially her waist that used to be hard to get the undercoat out from.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

A Furminator is not just a brush, it's a grooming tool. It's not 'should I buy a pinbrush OR a Furminator'. A Furminator isn't used on feathering, chest or other long hair areas of coat. It's to be used with a light hand and specifically to remove dead undercoat. When I see those tuffs of hair sticking out this time of year, I use it along with the regular brush.


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

Willow52 said:


> A Furminator is not just a brush, it's a grooming tool. It's not 'should I buy a pinbrush OR a Furminator'. A Furminator isn't used on feathering, chest or other long hair areas of coat. It's to be used with a light hand and specifically to remove dead undercoat. When I see those tuffs of hair sticking out this time of year, I use it along with the regular brush.


Agree. I've done the same for my fosters and dog charges. Don't use it on feathering or ears or areas like that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The second one has blades. I do not use that kind of grooming rake, and I'd be afraid of the damage to the top coat.

I prefer the first type, though the one I use only has one row of teeth. A once-over with a non-bladed rake and then a cleanup with a slicker takes out all our dogs' dead/loose undercoat and keeps them mat-free.


----------



## Gold Digger (Sep 19, 2012)

Ahh I didn't even notice the second one has blades. Yes will probably get the first one, just not sure about the second row... I don't see it being a bad thing I guess.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

Gold Digger said:


> Ahh I didn't even notice the second one has blades. Yes will probably get the first one, just not sure about the second row... I don't see it being a bad thing I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just looked at the rake. Amazon gives the option under "size" to choose a single row rake instead of the double. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

We use a single rake. I didn't find the firminator necessary on Ellie, as she's a thinner coat from her breeding. Not a lot of undercoat. She has been shedding a lot since coming from Germany to California....big weather change, but no tufts. The rake does a good job along with her pin brush.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I use one like the first link, double row


----------

